# sentra VIS body kit



## SentraHawaii (Jan 1, 2004)

YEAH i got my VIS r33 body kit today, but anyways i was wondering if anyone has had any problems installing one of these kits?

oh and yes it is a TRUE VIS bodykit

i'll have pictures soon!


----------



## engine#9 (Mar 30, 2004)

*me too*

Yo, I had a problem with my kit too i bought the R34 kit and i had alot of trouble installing it as well. The body shop I took it to said the kit was poorly made and he'd send it back and try for a refund. But everyone i talk to on here loves em' so i dunno


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

engine#9 said:


> Yo, I had a problem with my kit too i bought the R34 kit and i had alot of trouble installing it as well. The body shop I took it to said the kit was poorly made and he'd send it back and try for a refund. But everyone i talk to on here loves em' so i dunno


body shops dont want to install aftermarket bumpers, i did the same thing with an andys auto sport, and they said the same thing, you have to go to a specialty shop, not some collision repair, or body work shop....oo and by the way andys auto sport does suck, would never buy from them again


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*R-34..VIS Octane*

I got the VIS R34 Octane bumper..

..& it fit like a glove. The only thing it needed were two brackets to attach the middle tabs of the bumper to the frame.

..the outer tabs bolted right up to the fenders.. :thumbup:


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

My I inquire why Andy's Autosport sucks?


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Probably cause of poor fitament I would guess :givebeer:


----------



## Triple_T (Mar 18, 2004)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> My I inquire why Andy's Autosport sucks?


because when they made a shitty bumper, that had pinholes and hairline cracks covered up by white primer paint that was shipped to my door, and when the shop said that this bumper had cracks that were covered up and fixed up to look ok, and when they told me they had to refinish the whole bumper, andy's auto sport wasnt willing to at least admit they were wrong, or even say they were sorry. Im not asking for my 600 dollar labor price tag to be paid off, i just want an appology, and hell maybe a gift certificate lol, but i mean they made a crappy product and my body shop(a proffesional custom, and collision repair shop) had to redo the whole thing, and repaint it 3-4 times because of cracks and stupid crap like that.


----------

